# My first 3D background in my first large tank.



## photofiveo (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, after a whole lot of digging around the forum I finally got the nerve to scratch out a 3D background. Hopefully, I will have the skills and abilities to carve out a piece close to the excellent quality I found as I looked around.

I have gathered various pieces of foam and have my silicone, foam, knife, tape measure, straight edge, tank, and a marker to lay it all out. Like I said this is my first large tank, it's a 150 gallon glass on a homemade stand. I don't have many in progress pictures but I can get some detail shots if anyone is interested in how I did it. If so just send me a PM and I'll get on it. Until then lets start making that background. So here goes...









--- This the first piece of foam. Cut and placed, ready for some carving.

---And as expected this is the mess on the kitchen table! Gotta get that cleaned up before the Mrs gets home from work!

---All three sides are cut and placed in the tank loosely. Not it's on to forming and designing.

---Started with the left end piece, but didn't get any pictures of in progress. Got way too excited about getting that first piece started I guess.

---Well, this is the left side piece cut, trimmed and formed. I decided to make this piece cover the majority of the end of the tank. There is a well used walkway on that end of the setup and I didn't want the fish spooked to the opposite end all the time.

Well, that's it for about two hours on the first evening. I'll try and get an update tomorrow while I continue to strive for a suitable habitat for my dream fish, the Red Terror! I can't wait to get this baby up and running.


----------



## photofiveo (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, after a whole lot of digging around the forum I finally got the nerve to scratch out a 3D background. Hopefully, I will have the skills and abilities to carve out a piece close to the excellent quality I found as I looked around.

I have gathered various pieces of foam and have my silicone, foam, knife, tape measure, straight edge, tank, and a marker to lay it all out. Like I said this is my first large tank, it's a 150 gallon glass on a homemade stand. I don't have many in progress pictures but I can get some detail shots if anyone is interested in how I did it. If so just send me a PM and I'll get on it. Until then lets start making that background. So here goes...

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... BP0003.jpg 
--- This the first piece of foam. Cut and placed, ready for some carving.

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... 0005AA.jpg 
---And as expected this is the mess on the kitchen table! Gotta get that cleaned up before the Mrs gets home from work!

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... 0006AA.jpg 
---All three sides are cut and placed in the tank loosely. Not it's on to forming and designing.

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... 0008AA.jpg 
---Started with the left end piece, but didn't get any pictures of in progress. Got way too excited about getting that first piece started I guess.

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... 0007AA.jpg 
---Well, this is the left side piece cut, trimmed and formed. I decided to make this piece cover the majority of the end of the tank. There is a well used walkway on that end of the setup and I didn't want the fish spooked to the opposite end all the time.

Well, that's it for about two hours on the first evening. I'll try and get an update tomorrow while I continue to strive for a suitable habitat for my dream fish, the Red Terror! I can't wait to get this baby up and running.


----------



## photofiveo (Feb 22, 2009)

Worked on cutting and placing rocks on Sunday afternoon/evening. It's starting to look 3D at least. I have several gaps to fill and then a little carving with the rotary tool to get the compete 3D look.

I have found that white foam is definitely preferred because you can get some really cool textures and rocks looks with a propane torch on low applying small amounts of heat repeatedly.

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... 0001AA.jpg
---Here is an overall view of the second days work. I spent alot more time today than expected cutting and placing the rocks. Right now everything is held together with an entire box of toothpicks. I will go back when I have all the pieces cut and silicone everything together.

The corner piece looks great I think, but I'm not so sure about the piece in the middle. I will probably modify it a bit and cut a cave in the bottom of it at a angel to the front glass.

I'll update again after I have some time to get back at it.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

looking good. I like the fact that it's different. The cut outs I mean. More of a wall construction look.


----------



## photofiveo (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Spotmonster,

I got started late tonight in getting the remainder of the rocks cut and torched. I have had fairly good luck with the torch method of texturing the rock. Hopefully, it will look as good with concrete as it does without.

Anyway, I am on my second box of toothpicks holding the foam together, and tomorrow night I will take a few photo's of the cut, shaped and attached rocks to post before I get started with my rotary tool. I am going to form the joints of the rocks with a 60 grit rotary sanding wheel. Then I will get on the slow process of silicone and wait three days or so to make sure it dries good. Then the weekend will hopefully bring a couple coats of concrete to see how it's gonna shape up, this is my first 3D background so I have my fingers crossed.

I'll have photo's to post tomorrow, it's been a long day and I'm whipped!


----------



## photofiveo (Feb 22, 2009)

I am having a problem with the concrete on my ackground. I mixed it like pancake batter like I read on the background thread. I brushed it on and then waited overnight to see how it looked. When I rub my finger on it the concrete rubs off like it's just a haze that needs to be cleaned.

Do I just keep adding concrete and it'll build up to a solid surface?

Do I need to do something to the foam and then re-apply?

Any suggestions would help.......as I've not a clue what to do!


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

when i did my first coat, it kinda did what you are saying. i just let it dry for an extra day and it was hard as a rock


----------



## skyleranne (Mar 25, 2007)

I think it looks good so far, but I couldn't tell with the hood on but did you cut out or make a place for your filter and heater? I know when I did mine I got to excited and forgot all about it and had to do some real thinking be creative about it.


----------



## photofiveo (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I have plugged away this week and finished carving the foam. Sorry, I haven't been very studious in posting updates/pictures. There just anything real interesting about slinging concrete mud with a paint brush.

I have started coating everything with concrete. So far, everything seems to be going good. I have kinda perfected my own application method. I used some concrete dye on my end pieces and the colors are interesting. I used a charcoal color for the base and I have a lighter color to blend in when that is completely dried.

skyleranne - I have not cut my background for the filter hoses yet. I plan on doing that after this first coat of concrete dries. I have two places in mind for each the inlet and outlet so well see after I lay things back in the tank. It probably safe to say I should have cut it first but I'm gonna wait a couple days and see how they dry before cuting into it.

Here's a few shots of the three seperate backbround piees after the first coat of concrete:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... BP0001.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... BP0005.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... BP0006.jpg

I have read several horror stories about the 3D background process, but so far I am fairly problem free since the first coat of concrete. I have used one and a half ten pound bags of concrete so far and three tubes of silicon glueing foam together. The foam is definitely etting lot heavier. Until next time...


----------



## photofiveo (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, it has rained here all day and the humidity is drying the concrete super slow. I had to bring the panels inside because of the rain blowing onto my porch so I sat them back in the tank to protect them for a couple days till they dry completely.

I also couldn't resist a photo after plumbing in the intake and return for the FX5 I bought recently.

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q90/ ... BP0002.jpg

After I sat them in the tank they were dry enough I could work the intake and return hardware onto the back of the tank and make sure everything still fits OK. Doesn't look bad so far, but I am still WEEKS away from ordering fish. No light at the end of the tunnel yet...


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## photofiveo (Feb 22, 2009)

It sure has been a busy week at work, so I haven't had the opportunity to work on my background. However, I looked close last night and determined that the concrete looks even better after having a couple extra days to dry between coats. It also seems to be a bit stronger than some of my other layers...maybe there is something to that whole patience thing after all. 

Hopefully, I will be able to get a little work in tonight. I want to get to the color coat this weekend.


----------

